# مقدمة في الإدارة الأستراتيجية



## Shibani (13 نوفمبر 2009)

الســلام عليــكم

_Introduction to Strategic Management_

الملف المرفق مقدمة في الإدارة الاســتراتيجية،، أرجوا أن تجدوا فيها ما تنتفعوا به.


أخوكم،، الشيبــاني زرقــون


----------



## ريهان حسن (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
بس اتمنى ان اجد بعض المراجع باللغة العربية
او ذكر بعض الداسات فى مجال الادارة الاستراتيجية فى الهندسة


----------



## المهندس أمجد (3 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

وسلمت يداك


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (13 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
ونفعنا بهذا العمل الجميل 
شكرا


----------

